

SnipQuote: a Firefox extension/site for saving your favorite quotations - larrykubin
http://www.snipquote.com

======
larrykubin
It's strange that the kwout site was just posted, since a friend and I
coincidentally spent a few days making a quote site over the holidays. This
was my first project using Django, and it was quite fun. Basically you just
install a Firefox plugin or bookmarklet, then highlight text on any web page
you are on. If you're using the extension, you right click and select
SnipQuote. If you use the bookmarklet, you just click on the bookmarklet after
your text is highlighted. The idea is that quotationspage is nice, but it's
outdated and a quote page could be much more valuable if you could quote
anybody and streamlined the submission process. Any feedback is welcome.

Edit: It turns out our site isn't really like kwout at all.

